# Layering SampleModeling Strings with Cinematic Studio Strings



## leon chevalier (Apr 25, 2020)

Dear VI controller,

I've recently bought the SampleModeling strings. I haven't explore the solo part of it, but the ensemble part immediately appear to be the ultimate layering tools for traditional sample libraries. I'm using the small ensemble settings that act as a first chair layering but less noticeable and more realistic (to me at least  )

I hope my video will do justice to both of those fantastic libraries :



Settings used for layering are written in the video description.

Any comments are welcome !


----------

